
Why Everyone Missed the Most Mind-Blowing Feature of Cryptocurrency - KasianFranks
https://hackernoon.com/why-everyone-missed-the-most-mind-blowing-feature-of-cryptocurrency-860c3f25f1fb
======
PhilWright
"It’s a stealth feature, one that hasn’t activated yet. But when it does it
will ripple across the entire world, remaking every aspect of society."

Nothing about cryptocurrency will remake every aspect of society. That is just
over the top garbage. The rest of the article is of similar low quality
nonsense.

~~~
fwdslash
Although I agree, I think the point people are trying to make when they say
that is this:

Cryptocurrency breaks down financial barriers usually erected because of geo-
political relationships. Other sectors might benefit from the same kind of
egalitarianism.

I don't know what the future holds, but there could be interesting
applications, but probably not as world changing as people think.

------
fwdslash
I really dislike articles that start off like this one, where every sentence
has to be on a new line. Why write this way?

